# Preferred Descriptive Metadata Silo



## chhether (Mar 31, 2017)

What is your preferred source for retrieving music metadata (e.g. discography) in regards to classical music audio recordings? There are several sources in the online music ecosystem, such as Allmusic, a commercial silo, and the open source Discogs. Nevertheless, music information representation, extraction, and authoritative silos have been inconsistent overall. This has especially been a hassle for researchers wishing to provide accurate citations and bibliographic references.

What are your thoughts and/or preferences for retrieving music recording information?


----------

